# borers



## heviarti (Jun 11, 2004)

we've got alot of trouble with boreres killing out black locust around here. i am seeking a way to rid ourselves of borers before we have no more locust. if anyone is aware of a pesticide or soild additive that kills off the borers, i'd appreaciate knowing about it.

thanks,
hev


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 11, 2004)

*I'm not in ID*

so it would help if you could name the bug and say where/how it is attacking.


----------



## heviarti (Jun 11, 2004)

i've never hear the scientific name for them, but they look like a great maggot. they start in the soil, at less than an inch long, and eat into the roots, and up the trees, growing as they go. they get about half to 3/4 of an inch around, and three or four inches long. they eat their way out the tips of the branches, and from what i hear they metamorphose at this point.


----------



## arboromega (Jun 11, 2004)

look up ONYX insecticide made by FMC i think. it is multi use and will kill most things from borers to crawlers


----------



## heviarti (Jun 11, 2004)

well, if it'll kill them in the tree i'm set.


----------



## arboromega (Jun 22, 2004)

i should add...im not sure the onyx will kill borers if they are already in the tree, but you can use it as a prevention...i belive its chemical name is bifenthrin.


----------

